# CRC32 check von website



## Solour (27. Aug 2005)

hey,

dieser code sollte mir eine CRC23 checksum von der website geben,
leider klappt das nicht in 100% der fälle,
obwohl die website sich nicht geändert hat, kommt ein neuer wert heraus
gibt es einen offensichtlichen grund dafür?
falls nicht werde ich wohl nochmal genauer schaun müssen ob die stream-inhalte gleich sind, bisher hatte ich lediglich die 2websites via cmp verglichen (dabei waren sie gleich)
soll heißen der unterschied müsste woanders liegen, aber ich hab kA wo...
(ein ähnliches verhalten hatte ich bei einem anderen tool schon erlebt und wollte nun diesen bug selbst korrigieren, naja mal schaun ob das problem lösbar ist)


```
private static long getSite(String str) throws IOException {
		CRC32 sum = new CRC32();
		URL url = new URL(str);
		InputStream in = url.openStream();
		byte[] arr = new byte[2048];
		int read = -1;
		while ((read = in.read(arr)) > 0)
			sum.update(arr, 0, read);
		in.close();
		return sum.getValue();
	}
```

bye


----------



## meez (27. Aug 2005)

Versuchs mal so:


```
public long getSite(String str)  throws IOException { 	
			CheckedInputStream in = new CheckedInputStream(new URL(str).openStream(), new CRC32());
			return in.getChecksum().getValue();			
	}
```


----------



## Solour (27. Aug 2005)

hehe wofür es nicht schon alles ne klasse gibt,
naja ob es daran lag kann ich erst in ein paar stunden sagen

bis dann


----------



## Solour (28. Aug 2005)

gut das ist die lösung,
aber es würde mich natrülich noch interessieren warum da ein unterschied besteht...:/


----------

